

Ask HN: strip audio from video - rutte

I recorded myself sleeping last night, because I do talk in my sleep a lot and I was curious as to what I was saying. How can I strip the audio from this video (recorded with photobooth, im on a mac) then view where sound is so I don't have to sit threw and listen to this video for 7 hours.
======
anigbrowl
1 • Save your iMovie project •

2 • Go to File > Export • The exportmovie dialog box appears.

3 • Select QuickTime •

4 • Select Expert settings •

5 • Click Share • The standard Save exported file as...dialog box appears.

6 • Name the file that you are going to export and navigate to the Movies or
the Music folder to save it •

7 • Export: select Sound to AIFF •

8 • Click Options • The sound settings window appears.

9 • Select your Sound Settings •

Format: Linear PCM Channels: select stereo or mono Rate: 48.000 kHz Sample
Size: 16 bit

Click OK

10 • Click Save • You're done.

